
Ask HN: Anyone else prefers the Mac butterfly to scissors keyboard? - tomerbd
I really like the butterfly keyboard as someone who types most of my waking hours they are super fine.  I prefer them than scissors because of the lower travel where I am able to type much faster.  Had no issues.  Anyone else with me?
======
notRobot
I'm not a fan of either but the scissor keys are better than the butterfly
keys. I prefer the greater amount of key travel, and these keys aren't
destroyed by a single grain of sand.

